# horizontale Scrollbalken unter Tabelle



## Jessi (2. September 2003)

Hallo, 

ich möchte gerne eine Tabelle in HTML erstellen, die ersten beiden Spalten dieser Tabelle sollen nicht scrollbar sein, danach soll jedoch der Scrollbalken ansetzen, falls er benötigt wird. Also eine Tabelle, unter der ein Scrollbalken,  beginnend bei der dritten Spalte, erscheint. 
Leider konnte ich das alleine nicht lösen. 

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar
VG


----------



## Noby (2. September 2003)

Hi 
entweder machst du dass mit nem Iframe, oder du setzt einen Div-Container in die Tabellenzelle. Also so:

```
<div style="position:relative; top:5px; left:5px; width:100px; height:100px; overflow:auto;">Inhalt</div>
```
Ciao
Noby


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (2. September 2003)

Hallo,

hier noch ein Beispiel für dich:

```
<table border="1">
  <tr>
    <td width="100">1.1</td>
    <td width="100">1.2</td>
    <td width="100" rowspan="3">
      <div style="overflow:auto;">
        <table border="1">
          <tr>
            <td>1.3.1.1</td>
            <td>1.3.1.2</td>
            <td>1.3.1.3</td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td>1.3.2.1</td>
            <td>1.3.2.2</td>
            <td>1.3.3.3</td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td>1.3.3.1</td>
            <td>1.3.3.2</td>
            <td>1.3.3.3</td>
          </tr>
        </table>
      </div>
    </td>
  <tr>
  <tr>
    <td>2.1</td>
    <td>2.2</td>
  <tr>
  <tr>
    <td>3.1</td>
    <td>3.2</td>
  <tr>
  <tr>
    <td>4.1</td>
    <td>4.2</td>
    <td>4.3</td>
  <tr>
</table>
```

bye


----------



## Jessi (3. September 2003)

*sicher?*

Hallo, 

also entweder habe ich da was falsch gemacht, oder es geht so nicht. Mein Ergebnis ist folgendes als Bild angehängt. In jeder Zeile der Tabelle werden jetzt Scrollbalken für die gewünschten Spalten angezeigt und ich bin auch nach stundenlangem probieren nicht davon weggekommen. 

Wäre dankbar, wenn mir jemand einen Hinweis auf meinen Bug geben könnte.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (3. September 2003)

Hallo Jessi,

am besten hängst du die Fehlerhafte HTML Seite an - dann kann mans besser reparieren und muss nicht mutmaßen...

bye


----------



## Jessi (4. September 2003)

*Scrollbalken unter Tabelle*

  
Hallo, 

danke aber der Fehler hat sich erledigt, nachdem ich zahlreiche Tabellen ineinandergeschachtelt habe, hat's funktioniert. 

Vielen Dank
Jessi


----------

